# Full-time SPL meter



## LexxM3

I'd like to get a full-time (plug in, always on, always visible) SPL meter setup in the "studio". Something that looks and behaves similar to below, but obviously closer to 1/10th the price. Any ideas?

Dateq SPL-D2


----------



## Ti-Ron

Amazon and Radio Shack have some handheld devices, I don't know how accurate they are tho. 

https://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...&hvtargid=kwd-40286420&ref=pd_sl_30q8wjf9z0_b


----------



## LexxM3

I am specifically looking for something that you can see from a distance and at a glance, so the handhelds are out. Accuracy is not critical since the measurement is going to be general environment rather than a specific careful control -- it shouldn't be wrong, but it doesn't have to be fine-calibrated. In your list, the following seems ok, but there are no reviews, so no idea if it's complete BS or what:

T Tocas(tm) 1.5" on Wall LCD Digital Sound Level Meter 30 ~ 130 dB Decibel Noise Measurement for Bar Home Offices Hospital Indoor: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## jb welder

There are 3 reviews showing near the bottom of that page.
Sounds like it works but reliability may be an issue. Then again, they may have sold thousands and only those 2 broke.


----------



## LexxM3

I am on the fence on that one. I'd like something with a better expectation, but I haven't found anything else on my own so far.


----------



## LexxM3

Finally responding to my own post with a ... NSLMD (yes, yes, that's right, a cheesy New Sound Level Meter Day). I ended up taking a chance on the China-sourced SW-525B by SNDWAY. There are lots of copies and rebrands, but here is the actual one that I bought:

SNDWAY 9.6" LCD Digital Sound Level Meter Wall Hanging USB Powered 30 130dB Noise Tester Diagnostic tool Decibel Meter-in Sound Level Meters from Home Improvement on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

So far, for the exact purpose I described, love it! Gives you a good sense of the level at a glance (very visible throughout the entire room at any reasonable distance) and it at the very least meets the "it's not wrong" level of calibration I was looking for. Power is provided over a USB connection and it looks like it is logging the levels that you can download over USB later (I haven't yet tried that, not sure I ever will). Price was good. Delivery was long, but I've had longer and this is standard for China slowboat shipping.



















Bonus: Also bought a couple of these thermometers/hygrometers at the same time: Digital LCD Thermometer Hygrometer Electronic Temperature Humidity Meter Weather Station Indoor Tester Time Clock With Backlight-in Temperature Instruments from Home Improvement on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group. Working great, appears much more accurate (both temp and humidity) to me than 2 others I have in the room and that are clearly wrong most of the time.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## GanLieber

Hi...a bad mix has a tendency to me to sound louder then it really is. And getting in to setting SPL limits can come back to bite you. The person writing the check usually has to be the one or their designee to tell a band this is what we expect if you are to play here. And it is best to get that understood before a band is even booked.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Very good, I was just looking at these too. As you mentioned, this unit is rebranded all over the place with widely varying prices. It always amazes me when something from China actually makes it to me. These packages have to be what, a small grain of sand in an infinite field of shipping containers?


----------

